# On Behalf Of Daoriginaldiva..



## Bklynqueen (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello, my sister @daoriginaldiva has paid for her subscription and is only able to view A few forums but is not able to post or access the remaining forums on this site.  Please resolve as soon as you can, I know there are others experiencing the same issue.

Thank you!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought that this issue was resolved weeks ago--smh.


----------



## beverly (Sep 19, 2015)

beverly said:


> @brooklyngal73  it has been resolved weeks ago, the issue that she had with her account was something unrelated.



@brooklyngal73

The issue was fixed on September 5th as I stated almost 2 weeks ago. Daoriginaldiva had an issue with her account because of something else.

Here are some members that you can send a private message to for reference to check whether or not the automatic update feature is working again. The members below renewed within the past 2 weeks and they had access immediately after they renewed.  I see  that you are very concerned as to whether or not I am stating factual information, so there you go.


zora
sunshine91496
tyboogie
whiteoleander91
prettymahogany
brownbetty


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Sep 20, 2015)

beverly said:


> @brooklyngal73
> 
> The issue was fixed on September 5th as I stated almost 2 weeks ago. Daoriginaldiva had an issue with her account because of something else.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, Beverly!  I'm going to PM you.


----------

